# Notation software - solo runs



## joebaggan (Jan 30, 2022)

I tend to do small ensemble pieces ( 7 or 8 instruments, strings and woodwinds ) with Dorico and Noteperformer. Generally NP is pretty good for getting an idea of playback, but I tend to avoid long 16th note solo runs that are exposed ( e.g. violin or a wind instrument like flute ) because they sound too mechanical. To get around that, I'll usually try to add some rhythmic variety or play around with articulations. Am wondering if I'd be better off using a lib like BBC Core or something else that works well with Dorico? I tend to do smaller ensemble pieces so not sure a large orchestral lib would be needed unless there are solo instruments and playback techniques that could help with more exposed parts?


----------



## Bollen (Jan 31, 2022)

I tend to use almost exclusively VSL and Sampemodelling, so I can't advise you on other libraries. However, I can give you the following tips for runs:

1.- For strings remember that most scales will use three fingers and sometimes two. Separate your lines accordingly, even if just using the legato patch.

2.- for woodwinds and brass, there's a great power loss when playing fast lines, so always makes sure you reduce expression and/or velocity after the first note. This is also true for strings but to a lesser degree.

3.- the faster the line the more sloppy it will be, if you have several instruments playing together don't be afraid to misalign them a lot. Playing out of tune, during the run, will also help immensely!


----------

